# Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas



## Istanblues (25. Mai 2012)

hallo an alle ich habe zwei fragen.

1. darf man in limburg an der maas das ganze jahr über nachtangeln und braucht man in limburg einen nachtvispas?

2.und darf man beim angeln am wasser grillen natürlich in einem grill?


----------



## Grxzlx (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*



Istanblues schrieb:


> hallo an alle ich habe zwei fragen.
> 
> 1. darf man in limburg an der maas das ganze jahr über nachtangeln und braucht man in limburg einen nachtvispas?
> 
> 2.und darf man beim angeln am wasser grillen natürlich in einem grill?





Hi, Grillen ist Verboten, kostet um die 100 Euro.
Nachtangeln ist erlaubt ab dem 01.06, habe das kürzlich noch gelesen, dachte auch das es das ganze Jahr erlaubt wäre.
Ohne Nachtvispass.

Angel ja auch selber in Limburg an der Maas


----------



## dc1981 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Hi, Grillen ist Verboten, kostet um die 100 Euro.
> Nachtangeln ist erlaubt ab dem 01.06, habe das kürzlich noch gelesen, dachte auch das es das ganze Jahr erlaubt wäre.
> Ohne Nachtvispass.
> 
> Angel ja auch selber in Limburg an der Maas


 
Nachtangeln an der Maas ist das ganze Jahr über erlaubt.
Siehe http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln

Lies dir das mal durch. Dort steht alles drinne.
Achte nur auf die Schilder wegen des durchfahrtsverbot zw. Sonnenauf und untergang. Sonst wird es Teuer 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Istanblues (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

danke für die raschen antworten, aber ich hab vor paar jahren wo ich damals an der maas geangelt habe andere angler beim grillen geshen und auch die polizei war beidenen gewesen und die haben wohl nix gesagt ( ich habe die beamten nicht gefragt ob man es darf, aber der grill war noch an wo die beamten wieder abgehauen sind) und im internet habe ich nix festes gesehen bzw. gelesen das es ausdrücklich verboten ist ;+


----------



## Grxzlx (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Nachtangeln an der Maas ist das ganze Jahr über erlaubt.
> Siehe http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln
> 
> Lies dir das mal durch. Dort steht alles drinne.
> ...



stimmt, habe das jetzt nochmal nahchgelesen, danke

....Wegen Grillen, der Polizist meinte etwas von offenes Feuer ist Verboten und ob der Grill der da lag unser ist.
Ich habe ihm letztes Jahr nein gesagt 
Dann sagte er das Grillen verboten ist.

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## dc1981 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Grillen und offenes Feuer ist gleich zu halten.
Es wird nur zum Schutz der Umgebung verboten damit unter anderem keine Flächenbrände entstehen. Ist nur eine begründung die mir mal gesagt wurde.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Istanblues (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

was ist eigentlich mit aal und hecht, im internet stehen ihre mindestmaße
aber paar zeilen drunter steht das man jeden gefangenen aal und hecht wieder zurück setzten muss, es geht mir nicht um die mitnahme der fische
aber irgenwo wiederspricht sich das |kopfkrat


----------



## Grxzlx (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*



Istanblues schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit aal und hecht, im internet stehen ihre mindestmaße
> aber paar zeilen drunter steht das man jeden gefangenen aal und hecht wieder zurück setzten muss, es geht mir nicht um die mitnahme der fische
> aber irgenwo wiederspricht sich das |kopfkrat




Aal ist in ganz NL Verboten mitzunehmen.
Aal mitnahme kostet 100 euro, habe das selber schon gezahlt letztes Jahr.
Hecht je nach Provinz.


----------



## Istanblues (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

ok, ist aber nur komisch das sie mindestmaße haben obwohl sie ganzjährig geschützt sind


----------



## Istanblues (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Gryzli gehst du in limburg angeln? ist da der hecht genau wie der aal ganzjährig geschütz?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Zum Aal ist es mit den Mindestmaßen so, dass das Entnahmeverbot erst seit ein paar Jahren aktuell ist und vorerst zeitlich erstmal begrenzt ist. Ich meine, es mal irgendwo gehört zu haben, das es bis 2013 oder 2015 das Verbot gibt, um die Bestände wieder aufzubauen. 
Allerdings dann auch nur für den Privatangler - für Berufsfischer gibts wohl andere Regeln - was das ganze dann diskussionswürdig macht, aber das ist nen anderes Thema.


Zum Grillen:
Offiziell darf man in Holland nicht überall grillen, wo man will. 
Waren am Freitag aber noch am Twente Nachtangeln und da hat  es auch an jeder Ecke vom Grill gequalmt, wo Angler saßen. 
Habe selbst bei einer Kontrolle noch keine Beanstandung gehabt. 
Und ich/wir grillen so ziemlich bei JEDEM Nachtangeltrip. 
Aber ne Garantie, das du nicht mal bei einem schlechtgelaunten Kontrolleur gerätst hast du natürlich nie.


----------



## Grxzlx (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*



Istanblues schrieb:


> Gryzli gehst du in limburg angeln? ist da der hecht genau wie der aal ganzjährig geschütz?



Also ich meine auch der Hecht ist geschützt.
AAL definitiv, habe ja schon letztes Jahr gezahlt.

Ja ich gehe in Limburg angeln an der Maas.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Istanblues (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

ich wollte dem nächst auch mal zur maas,  wie teuer war der schein? und wie läuft der zander denn? besser auf gummi oder auf köderfisch?

gruß göki


----------



## lysy72 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

wurden am Wochenende, 18.05.2014, am Parkplatz neben Kasteel de Hoogenweerth vom Zivilpolizisten angesprochen und bis aufs Mark kontrolliert. (NEHMT IMMER ALLE HEFTE VON DEN FISCHWÄSSERN UND ALLE KARTEN MIT; SIE SIND DEFINITV TEIL DER ERLAUBNIS UND KEINE ORIENTIERUNGSHILFEN: Er wurde aber im Laufe der Kontrolle sehr zugänglich und hat uns mit Informationen versehen. Eine davon: Grillen ist in kontrolierter Art und Weise erlaubt, das heisst: in im Handel erhältlichen dafür vorgesehenen Behältern (Grill). Man darf aber keine Vegetation entfernen um den Grill aufszustellen, das wäre wiederum strafbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Ei,ei,ei,teils gefährliches Halbwissen was hier verbreitet wird.
Das wird zum teil richtig teuer wenn man dann kontrolliert wird.
VISpas und Regeln für NL in DEUTSCH.

Muss man halt nur noch lesen. |bigeyes www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## lysy72 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Hallo Feederbrassen,
Lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren. Der Polizist hat sich ausgewiesen. Die Auskunft hat mich auch gewundert. Angeln in den nl.de kenne ich ja auch.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

@Iysy72 ,das war jetzt auch nicht auf deinen Post bezogen,sondern auf den ganzen Tröt.
Ich halte es leiber so: Wenn aus den Unterlagen nicht EINDEUTIG hervor geht das es erlaubt ist,lass ich es lieber.
Ich habe keine Lust ein horendes Bußgeld einerseits zu bezahlen und das man mir vielleicht auch noch mein Angelzeug einzieht.Ne Danke .


----------



## lysy72 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

@feederbrassen, wohne in aachen. Bin sehr oft in NL. Versuche es eindeutig, wenn möglich mit Nachweis zu klären.


----------



## lysy72 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Hallo,

war gester noch mal da. Hatten gegen 17:00h eine "Internationale Kontrolle" drei holländische und zwei belgische Polizisten. Habe nichts gefragt, wollten es schnell hinter uns haben. 50 m neben uns hat aber eine Familie in einem grossen Standgrill gegrillt und war kein Problem.
petri heil


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Ich bin noch nie kontrolliert worden .Weder an der Maas noch im Yachthaven von Well obwohl ich in Well darauf gewettet 
hätte das sie da anrollen .|supergri


----------



## CKBW (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Ich stand letztens an der Maas und neben mir der Kontrolleur von der Sportvisserij Nederland mit der Spinrute.....war ein nettes gespräch, und meine Vispas wollter er nochnichtmal sehen :q:q:q


----------



## lysy72 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Unglaublich. Bin, wenn, dann am Wochenende da Samstag auf Sonntag. Komme über die letzten Jahre auf ca. 90% kontrolierte Ausflüge.;+ Immer Samstags Nachmittag bis spät am Abend.


----------



## Studentin (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Hi,

die verlinkte Seite gibts leider nicht mehr. :c
Kann jemand etwas zur aktuellen Situation sagen, was das Grillen an den großen Gewässern (Maas, Rhein, Kanäle Baggerseen) betrifft, wenn man einen Grill nutzt, der keine Vegetation schädigt?

#h


----------



## n0rdfriese (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Die Holländer haben jetzt auch eine Seite auf deutsch für die Angeltouristen. Angeln in Holland

Zum Grillen: Von Kohlegrills rate ich Dir klar ab. Das ist verboten. Ein kleiner Gasgrill mag da vielleicht durch die Regelung fallen. Ich habe einen Campingkocher mit Grillaufsatz, da gabs bisher keine Probleme, auch aufgrund von wenigen Kontrollen. 

Grundsätzlich sollte es nach einem Angelplatz und nicht nach einem Camp aussehen.


----------



## Studentin (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Wenn ich in Deutschland zu Informationen zum Grillen an großen Flüssen / Gewässern suche, finde ich auch nichts Belastbares. Wie sollte es dann ich Holland mit der Suche klappen? Schon traurig, dass sowas verboten ist. Ich hatte richtig grillen wollen, nicht mit Strom, Gas oder Spirituskocher.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Hallo Studentin , ich verstehe dich da sehr gut, ein kleines Grillfeuer bringt da erst die richtige Atmosphäre beim Nachtangeln allerdings können wir uns da alle bei den Leuten bedanken die es maßlos übertrieben haben, gigantische Feuer entflammt, heftig Saufgelage veranstaltet haben, ihren ganzen Müll liegen gelassen haben etc. 
Bei mir gehört das auch irgendwie dazu zum Nachtangeln, allerdings sind mir kaum noch öffentliche Gewässer bekannt wo es offiziell erlaubt ist, wenn überhaupt so einweggrill mäßig geduldet ist. 
In Holland wäre ich jedoch vorsichtig einfach auf Verdacht mal Grillfeuer zu machen, auf deutscher Seite am Rhein haben wir öfter schon mal nachts einen Einweggrill angezündet vertreibt die Mücken und bringt lecker Bratwurst. ..ansonsten kann ich dir nur einen Tipp geben, geht auf einen Campingplatz an einem Gewässer wo es erlaubt ist. 


LG Michael


----------



## MAAKMASTER (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grillen/Nachtangeln an der maas*

Hallo zusammen,
Das Grillen und Offenes Feuer ist in Holland " ohne wenn und aber....Komplett....VERBOTEN "  Strafe von 90,- bis 200,-€
Ihr könntet von der " BOA, den GRÜNEN, oder den BLAUEN kontroliert werden, das sind alles Ordnungsorgane oder Polizei.
Meistens wird das Grillen noch erlaubt....( Abstand vom Boden bis zum Grill... mindestens 27 cm. )
Aber gerät man an einen schärferen Kontrolleur, dann bezahlt man.!!!
Hecht und Aal ist in ganz Holland Gesperrt !!!
Es gibt jedoch auch Ausnahmen oder andere Regelungen zB:
In Asselt beim HSV de Swalm , darf man 1 Hecht in Besitz haben. !!! und nur in den Asselter Plaasen.
Aber nicht auf der Maas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also VORSICHT !
IST SEHR TEUER.
Nicht zu vergessen wäre das Hinterlassen von Müll !!!
" Beim Verlassen des Angelplatzes muss dieser ordentlich und sauber hinterlassen werden " 
So steht es in den Gesetzen von der Spotvisserij Nederland.
Ansonsten sind auch hierfür erhebliche Strafen fällig.
Setzt man sich auf einen Verdreckten Angelplatz, so ist dieser Platz umgehend zu Säubern, ansonsten gehen die Ordnungshütter davon aus, das ihr den Platz vermüllt habt, und ihr bezahlt !!!
Nochmals zurück zum Grillen:
Wenn hier jemand sagt: Beim Angeln gehört für mich das Grillen einfach dazu, dann muß man abwägen ob eine Geldstrafe von 90.- oder mehr Euro für sich selber in Ordnung sind.
Auch das Argument.....da Grillen ja noch jede Menge andere ,
interresiert die Ordnungshüter absolut nicht.
Im härtefall bezahen alle. !!!
@ Die Seite " Angeln in den Niederlanden ".....existiert nicht mehr.
Macht euch Bitte vor dem Angeln in Holland schlau, den die Strafen sind in den Letzten Jahren erheblich verschärft worden, so sind schnell ein paar Hundert Euro Strafe fällig.
Hoffe ich konnte einigen Helfen...
mfg. Willi


----------

